# Simple Geckos



## Dizza212 (Jun 20, 2013)

Looking at keeping a pair of Geckos 

I love how they look and really want to keep one. What would be a good one to start with? I want something that is cheap and easy to maintain. What do you think would be a good species to keep? would prefer something that requires very little maintenance and not a great deal of space. Would love to throw them in one of those little exo-terra enclosures and have a great spot for them 

Opinions? suggestions? advice?

Dizza


----------



## Shotta (Jun 21, 2013)

maybe have a look at marbled geckos they are pretty hardy and dont need heating correct me if im wrong


----------



## NickGeee (Jun 21, 2013)

What nilesh said.
What's also great about them is that they can be kept with multiple males as try are not too aggressive.


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 21, 2013)

amyae are my faves, very easy to care for and absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Dizza212 (Jun 21, 2013)

Ok, i had looked at Bynoes and they look very easy to keep however they are also pretty boring looking compared to some of the others here. Ill put together a list of what requirements i need them to meet.

- be able to keep 2+ in a 50x50x50 enclosure with rock wall background
- require simple heating
- not too expensive to initially purchase
- at least a little interesting :lol:
- easy to maintain (no tendency to get sick easily, no need to keep substrate damp etc.)
- maybe something from a desert environment? (i plan on growing a couple small native grasses inside the enclosure)

Its a display enclosure in a living area. Im aware that most geckos are nocturnal but the aim is to have it looking good and the geckos being a bonus 
Would another reptile better suit my needs? (no snakes...my girlfriend would probably try and feed me to it) 

Dizza


----------



## Thyla (Jun 21, 2013)

Chris1 said:


> amyae are my faves, very easy to care for and absolutely stunning!!


I wouldn't recommend Amyae as a beginners gecko. I have had more issues with keeping them than my levis'. They are fight or fright type of geckos and can therefore get stressed out more. They can be tricky feeders too. Plus I kept an amyae that was particularly aggressive and I suspect it had mental issue (although I haven't kept enough to know if its in their nature to be that way).

Smooth Knob-tailed Geckos are easy to keep and they are semi-arid species so can last longer without the need for food/water. They require a small amount of space (30cmx30cm), a temperature gradient from room temp to around 31 celcius at the hot side and preferably no UV bulbs. A couple of hides give them security and red desert sand at their toes. Their hides should be sprayed with water on the cool side once or twice a week and they eat crickets, roaches and the occasional mealworm dusted with D3 supplement.




Dizza212 said:


> Ok, i had looked at Bynoes and they look very easy to keep however they are also pretty boring looking compared to some of the others here. Ill put together a list of what requirements i need them to meet.





Dizza212 said:


> - be able to keep 2+ in a 50x50x50 enclosure with rock wall background
> - require simple heating
> - not too expensive to initially purchase
> - at least a little interesting :lol:
> ...



= Smooth Knob Tailed Gecko (N. levis)


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 21, 2013)

interesting that youve had problems with aggression, i keep mine (47 last count) in single sex groups of 5-10, none are skittish, all will calmly sit on my hand for a drink, and ive never had a problem feeder. They were my first which is why i didnt hesitate to recommend them as a first.



Thyla said:


> I wouldn't recommend Amyae as a beginners gecko. I have had more issues with keeping them than my levis'. They are fight or fright type of geckos and can therefore get stressed out more. They can be tricky feeders too. Plus I kept an amyae that was particularly aggressive and I suspect it had mental issue (although I haven't kept enough to know if its in their nature to be that way).


----------



## Dizza212 (Jun 21, 2013)

...Mate, thread Hijacking is very much frowned upon universally in forums. Start your own thread or a WTB thread.


----------



## bk201 (Jun 21, 2013)

since your enclosure is 50x50x50 i would suggest some sort of velvet gecko such as northerns velvet geckos or spotted velvet geckos they are generally cheap can be kept in pairs or colonies and would use the space of the enclosure better height wise

or maybe something along the lines of a pair of broad tailed geckos


----------



## Dizza212 (Jun 21, 2013)

hmmm alright. I'm considering getting an enclosure that is quite a bit smaller. 

Probably one of the 30x30x45 (LxWxH) Exo Terra enclosures. 

Would love perhaps a pair of knobtails or similar. Any idea what i would be looking at for a pair?


----------



## ReptileMad_98 (Jun 21, 2013)

you would probably be looking around $250 for a pair, it depends if you buy them at a petshop or a breeder.


----------



## Dizza212 (Jun 21, 2013)

Im going to try and steer away from pet shops. 
In my experience they never know quite enough about the animals in their care and as a result they tend to not be in the greatest condition 

Dizza


----------



## bk201 (Jun 21, 2013)

if you plan to just keep a pair of knob tails an exo-terra enclosure is expensive and has no point being 45cm high for a species that does not climb its just wasted space and would be better to give them more floor space.

you could pay $50 or less for a 2ft fish tank thats new or get a second hand one for about $20


----------



## ReptileMad_98 (Jun 21, 2013)

yea i live right near a proper reptile shop, so im lucky as all there reptiles are quality and well cared for


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jun 21, 2013)

...How about you both get a subscription and post WTB ads?


----------



## Thyla (Jun 21, 2013)

ReptileKeeper32 said:


> you would probably be looking around $250 for a pair, it depends if you buy them at a petshop or a breeder.


As far as I know pet shops aren't allowed to sell them in NSW (unless these recent talks have come into affect already). If your buying from one of the Vic shops, their prices I have found to be steep. jamesrXD (this forum) has a female for sale in Newcastle if your interested. I am also happy to let go of my male too.


----------



## Dizza212 (Jun 21, 2013)

bk201 said:


> if you plan to just keep a pair of knob tails an exo-terra enclosure is expensive and has no point being 45cm high for a species that does not climb its just wasted space and would be better to give them more floor space.
> 
> you could pay $50 or less for a 2ft fish tank thats new or get a second hand one for about $20



I will keep the height in mind BK. The main reason i am opting for an Exo - Terra at this point is because it looks good :lol: 
This enclosure will be a display enclosure in a living area my house. I live with my parents (studying at university) and the only way this will be allowed (they do own the house) is if it looks attractive. The Exo Terra's have been approved and therefore i am going to stick with them for the moment. I already own one and it is a high quality product so im not too fussed about spending more. 



ReptileKeeper32 said:


> yea i live right near a proper reptile shop, so im lucky as all there reptiles are quality and well cared for



Unfortunately those near me are not so great 



Trimeresurus said:


> How about you both get a subscription and post WTB ads?



Because i am a student that barely scrapes by as is and $50 dollars to post 1 WTB ad is a little much. I would probably never post anything else in those restricted areas so it really isn't worthwhile. 



Thyla said:


> As far as I know pet shops aren't allowed to sell them in NSW (unless these recent talks have come into affect already). If your buying from one of the Vic shops, their prices I have found to be steep. jamesrXD (this forum) has a female for sale in Newcastle if your interested. I am also happy to let go of my male too.



I shall keep that in mind. Thank you.


----------



## ReptileMad_98 (Jun 21, 2013)

i live in sa and just assumed they were allowed to sell them in Victoria, if you ever come to adelaide be sure to visit reptile city dizza212, they are great and have a pretty wide range of reptiles and accessories!


----------



## Dizza212 (Jun 21, 2013)

ReptileKeeper32 said:


> i live in sa and just assumed they were allowed to sell them in Victoria, if you ever come to adelaide be sure to visit reptile city dizza212, they are great and have a pretty wide range of reptiles and accessories!



You are allowed to sell them as far as i know, they are never kept in the greatest condition. 
Im actually from Adelaide and visit family regularly, Ill have to drop in and have a look.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Given the rate at which you keep changing your mind, I would suggest lengthier deliberation on your personal likes, followed by some research, is more likely to result in a suitable choice that you will be happy with in the long term. 

Check out care sheets and other treads on geckos. If you are still keen, I would recommend you invest $25 on a copy of “Keeping Australian Geckos” by Rob Porter; if genuinely serious, a copy of “A Guide to Australian Geckoes and Pygopods in Captivity” by Dr. Danny Brown (vet) for $75. The outlay for either is not huge and it will pay for itself many times over in the course of keeping. 

Do not bother trying to grow live grasses. It is clear that you don’t have any idea of what is involved or you would not be mentioning arid and live plant. Nor would you trying to grow grasses indoors, let alone in an enclosure. However, dried real grasses, such as a small spinifex or tussock grass clump, are just what these plants look like in nature during the dry and make really effective looking authentic landscaping elements.

Blue


----------



## Dizza212 (Jun 22, 2013)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Given the rate at which you keep changing your mind, I would suggest lengthier deliberation on your personal likes, followed by some research, is more likely to result in a suitable choice that you will be happy with in the long term.
> 
> Check out care sheets and other treads on geckos. If you are still keen, I would recommend you invest $25 on a copy of “Keeping Australian Geckos” by Rob Porter; if genuinely serious, a copy of “A Guide to Australian Geckoes and Pygopods in Captivity” by Dr. Danny Brown (vet) for $75. The outlay for either is not huge and it will pay for itself many times over in the course of keeping.
> 
> ...



This is research  asking questions, making suggestions, seeking advice. Alll research 

"Keeping Australian Geckos" is on the way, ordered it last week. 

I have been keeping terrariums for a long time and liked the idea of a challenge....however if you don't think its possible ill be sure to take that on board  Perhaps saying i have no idea is a little strong...


----------



## brock98 (Jun 22, 2013)

Sorry mate new to the forums and dont really no my way around.sorry


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jun 22, 2013)

$15 for a subscription but for enough.


----------



## Dizza212 (Jun 22, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> $15 for a subscription but for enough.



Ah, it seems i misread the chart 
$15 dollars seems more reasonable however i would like to do a little more research before i commit to even getting any geckos and so i will not purchase the subscription just yet


----------



## Thyla (Jun 22, 2013)

blue can be a bit blunt at times. But he's quite knowledgeable and consistent I'll give him that much


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 22, 2013)

Dizza have you looked at thick tail geckos?
Despite being ground dwelling geckos thick tails do climb if given the chance.
They are pretty easy to maintain once their needs are met.



bk201 said:


> or maybe something along the lines of a pair of broad tailed geckos



We cannot legally keep them here in victoria.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Dizza212 said:


> This is research  asking questions, making suggestions, seeking advice. Alll research
> 
> "Keeping Australian Geckos" is on the way, ordered it last week.
> 
> I have been keeping terrariums for a long time and liked the idea of a challenge....however if you don't think its possible ill be sure to take that on board  Perhaps saying i have no idea is a little strong...


If you come on here for advice it is common courtesy to acknowledge those who take the time and make the effort to provide information. Acknowledging some and not others does not compensate.

You went from seeking advice to trying to contact a seller to “Would love perhaps a pair of knobtails or similar.” And for some unexplained reason you changed the intended size of the enclosure midstream. Add to that the fact that interstate members should not have to do your homework. You are restricted in terms of what you can keep, so there is no point to people wasting there time telling you about animals that are not available to you. Here is what is...

*Schedule 5 Part B – Reptiles (No licence required)*
Marbled Gecko (_Christinus marmoratus_)

*Schedule 3 – Basic Category Reptiles*
Beaded Gecko (_Lucasium damaeum_) 
Bynoe's Gecko (_Heteronotia binoei_) 
Desert Cave Gecko (_Heteronotia spelea_)
Eastern Spiny-tailed Gecko (_Diplodactylus intermedius_) 
Knob-tailed Gecko (_Nephrurus levis_) 
Marbled Velvet Gecko (_Oedura marmorata_)
Northern Dtella (_Gehyra australis_)
Smooth-flanked Gecko (_Nephrurus laevissimus_) 
Southern Spotted Velvet Gecko (_Oedura tryoni_) 
Spiny-tailed Gecko (_Diplodactylus ciliaris_)
Tessellated Gecko (_Diplodactylus tessellatus_) 
Thick-tailed Gecko (_Underwoodisaurus milii_) 
Tree Dtella (_Gehyra variegata_)
Western Stone Gecko (_Diplodactylus granariensis_)
Wood Gecko (_Diplodactylus vittatus_)
*There are no geckos in the Advanced Category*

Making a decision on what animal to purchase, based on a comment or three from the forum, is not an acceptable basis for taking on responsibility for a live animal in my book. Someone who chooses on the basis of “I really like the look of it”, all else being equal, is streets ahead. It can fulfil whatever other criteria you set, but if you are not personally fascinated by the animal, what’s the point. It is also likely to end up cast aside or neglected as other things you are personally interested in take up your time and attention. To what degree that may have been happening here, I cannot judge. What can do and did do is provide appropriate advice that gets you looking at the animals, if only in photos. For all I know you may well have all but made up your mind before logging on and were looking for affirmation from others. Whatever the reality, the advice I gave you was sound and appropriate. The tone was likely rather short, reflecting my feelings about the matters already mentioned. Believe it or not, I do want you to make a good choice – both for your enjoyment and satisfaction and for the welfare of the animals.

In saying you had no idea – I was referring selectively to the growing of an Australian grass in a small Exo-Terra enclosure while maintaining an arid environment within. The are several issues with an Australian grass species. Nearly all native grasses resent shade as they are adapted to growing in full sun. Not such a great subject for an indoor plant, although provision of a sufficiently strong enough light for most of the day should get around that. To keep the roots alive they need to be in constant contact with moisture but they also need plenty of oxygen. The free draining sand that many grasses grow in plus their channelling of dew to the root zone, provide that in nature. The very limited depth of substrate that can be placed in the Exo-Terra enclosure will not provide this. You would have to lightly moisten the substrate once or twice a day, and that will NOT allow you to maintain an arid environment. A way around this is to grow the plant in a pot inside a second blind (no holes) pot. It will sit considerably above the substrate level. However, even then, the relatively confined atmosphere will allow the build of humidity around the stomatal opening in the leaf blades. This in turn will maintain the turgor of the stomatal guard cells, allowing continued loss of water vapour from the internal cavities of the leaves. In other words, while the light is on the grass will photosynthesize and transpire. Transpiration will build up the humidity of the internal environmental of the enclosure, even with its venting. There you go – I can no longer say you have no idea, so consider the comment now null and void.

I am pleased for your sake that you had already ordered a copy of the gecko book. Good on you. 

Blue


----------

